# How far can it go?



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2008)

April 13, 2099
Reunited Press

After much heated debate on the house floor, legislation was passed today to
allow a growing number of families to cook meals for their families in their
homes. The children must have annual physical examinations to assure proper
growth and weight gain. Attempts to require weekly meal plans and monthly
kitchen inspections were voted down.
A spokesperson from the National Association of Nutritionists (NANs)
condemns this decision. "These children are being denied the rich
socialization and diversity that is an essential part of the eating process.
Without the proper nutritional background, it is impossible for the average
person to feed their own children. We, as child advocates, see this as a
step backwards and speak out for the sake of the children who cannot speak
for themselves."
Homecooking parents say the benefits of eating at home include increased
family unity and the ability to tailor a diet to a particular need.
Elizabeth Crocker, a home cook, states, "We started cooking and eating at
home when we realized that my son had a severe allergy to eggs. The public
kitchens required him to take numerous medications that had serious side
effects in order to counteract his allergy. We found that eliminating eggs
was a simpler method and our son has thrived since we began doing so."
After this experience, the Crockers decided to home cook for all of their
children, and converted their media room into a kitchen. Elizabeth says, "We
have experienced so much closeness as we have explored recipes and spent
time cooking together and eating together. We have a dining circle with
other families where we sometimes share ideas and meals together."
The Crocker children have done well physically under their mother's care,
weighing in at optimum weights for their ages and having health records far
above average. It should be noted that Mrs. Crocker, while not a
professional nutritionist, has a family history rich with nutritionists and
home economists. "Surely the success of the Crocker children is due to the
background of their mother," responded the spokesman from NANs. "The results
they have achieved should not be viewed as normative." Mrs. Crocker counters
that her background was actually a hindrance to the nutritional principles
she follows. "Our paternal great-grandmother was a home economist, but she
prepared most meal from pre-made mixes. In our homecooking we try not to
duplicate public-kitchen meals, but to tailor our meals to the needs and
preferences of our children."
In a related issue, legislation is in committee that would provide oversight
for the emerging homecooking movement. Says the Home Eating Legal Defense
Association (HELDA): "We want to provide umbrella kitchens to aid parents in
the complicated tasks of feeding their children. Many families lack the
expertise of the Crocker family, yet desire to eat at home. As we have seen,
the umbrella kitchens meet the needs of all concerned. We are happy to
provide this service."


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## tdowns (Mar 14, 2008)

*That's good!*


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2008)

That is very good. Did you write it?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2008)

No, I apologise...it was posted on a hsing board I'm a member of. I don't know who wrote it. There was no one credited.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 14, 2008)

Preview of what is coming from the U.S House & Senate? Perhaps the date should be 2009


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 14, 2008)

I especially like the Home Eating Legal Defense Association!


----------



## Stephen (Mar 14, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I especially like the Home Eating Legal Defense Association!


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have anything against home-eaters, per se, but I don't think those that send their children to public kitchens are doing anything wrong. It just seems that most people that are interested in this are of low education and not really qualified to do nutritious meal planning. And I've heard there are people out there growing rogue food in home gardens and even growing chickens and other animals that aren't tagged in the National Animal Identification System. That, of course, poses health problems to us all and is quite scarey. I'm just really concerned about that and the socialization and the way children won't know how to eat in the real world if this home-eating thing continues like this. That and unregulated eating like this could have drastic health consequences and be a real burden on the Universal Federal Health Care System. I don't see how that can really be administered fairly if people are allowed to just decide for themselves what they are going to eat - at least the system is fair when everyone is eating the same thing and then health problems can be tracked and the expenses are justly distributed, and we know the food has been tracked. I think, at the least, that people that want to do this should be properly trained and licensed having these makeshift "home-kitchens," if that is what they want to call them, inspected regularly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 14, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> I don't have anything against home-eaters, per se, but I don't think those that send their children to public kitchens are doing anything wrong. It just seems that most people that are interested in this are of low education and not really qualified to do nutritious meal planning. And I've heard there are people out there growing rogue food in home gardens and even growing chickens and other animals that aren't tagged in the National Animal Identification System. That, of course, poses health problems to us all and is quite scarey. I'm just really concerned about that and the socialization and the way children won't know how to eat in the real world if this home-eating thing continues like this. That and unregulated eating like this could have drastic health consequences and be a real burden on the Universal Federal Health Care System. I don't see how that can really be administered fairly if people are allowed to just decide for themselves what they are going to eat - at least the system is fair when everyone is eating the same thing and then health problems can be tracked and the expenses are justly distributed, and we know the food has been tracked. I think, at the least, that people that want to do this should be properly trained and licensed having these makeshift "home-kitchens," if that is what they want to call them, inspected regularly.


Sounds like the kind of brainwashed thinking we are already dealing with...


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 15, 2008)

Thomas2007 said:


> I don't have anything against home-eaters, per se, but I don't think those that send their children to public kitchens are doing anything wrong. It just seems that most people that are interested in this are of low education and not really qualified to do nutritious meal planning. And I've heard there are people out there growing rogue food in home gardens and even growing chickens and other animals that aren't tagged in the National Animal Identification System. That, of course, poses health problems to us all and is quite scarey. I'm just really concerned about that and the socialization and the way children won't know how to eat in the real world if this home-eating thing continues like this. That and unregulated eating like this could have drastic health consequences and be a real burden on the Universal Federal Health Care System. I don't see how that can really be administered fairly if people are allowed to just decide for themselves what they are going to eat - at least the system is fair when everyone is eating the same thing and then health problems can be tracked and the expenses are justly distributed, and we know the food has been tracked. I think, at the least, that people that want to do this should be properly trained and licensed having these makeshift "home-kitchens," if that is what they want to call them, inspected regularly.



And besides all that, what are these homecooking parents doing to prepare their children for eating in the real world? They can isolate and pamper them until adulthood, but what happens when junior finds himself in the workplace with all sorts of people, even some who eat bananas with peanut butter or mayonaise on hot dogs? How will they know how to interact with them? And how will this affect their nutrio-socialization? The office cafeteria will be a terrifying place for these deprived diners!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 15, 2008)

Brad said:


> Thomas2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have anything against home-eaters, per se, but I don't think those that send their children to public kitchens are doing anything wrong. It just seems that most people that are interested in this are of low education and not really qualified to do nutritious meal planning. And I've heard there are people out there growing rogue food in home gardens and even growing chickens and other animals that aren't tagged in the National Animal Identification System. That, of course, poses health problems to us all and is quite scarey. I'm just really concerned about that and the socialization and the way children won't know how to eat in the real world if this home-eating thing continues like this. That and unregulated eating like this could have drastic health consequences and be a real burden on the Universal Federal Health Care System. I don't see how that can really be administered fairly if people are allowed to just decide for themselves what they are going to eat - at least the system is fair when everyone is eating the same thing and then health problems can be tracked and the expenses are justly distributed, and we know the food has been tracked. I think, at the least, that people that want to do this should be properly trained and licensed having these makeshift "home-kitchens," if that is what they want to call them, inspected regularly.
> ...



Good points, and I just thought of something else. Are these homecooking parents going to enforce FDA regulation C-33? I mean HELLO - is anyone listening or does no one care about the welfare of these children or what? At least in the public kitchens there are table monitors that can issue fines if someone doesn't chew each bite 33 times. 

I heard of one kooky homecooking family, claiming it was their right to the "free exercise of their religion," that didn't teach their children to start chewing each bite on the right side 16 times and then switch to the left 17 times, per the regulations. They were, in fact - if you can believe it - allowing them to just chew however may times they wanted and swap sides completely unregulated! 

I thought the Supreme Court settled this issue a long time ago in the Separation of Church and State cases? Everybody knows that only fasting on official Federal holidays is guaranteed under the free exercise clause. It's just ridiculous that we have to rehash these long settled Constitutional issues over and over. The whole thing just smacks of being anti-government to me.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 15, 2008)

The Crockers.  They should have named the mom Betty.


----------

